# Inverter generator--Powerhorse vs Honda



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm in the market for a 2000w/1600w inverter generator. I was about to pull the plug on the Honda EU2000 but started to read the reviews on the Powerhorse 2000w inverter generator and it seems to be up to par in db level and output with the Honda. Does anyone have the Powerhorse 2000w unit? If so, how do you like it and is it quiet as a Honda? I'm looking for a quiet generator that will run a 6000 BTU A/C along with TV, satellite box, lights and laptops. 
*
*


----------



## RugerFan (May 25, 2011)

*Love my Honda*

I got a wild hair last November and got the Honda 2kw unit. It is by far the quietest at the public lands I hunt. Not really sure about the one you mention but I think it's probably "buy once cry once" for generators. Here's a link that's a bit old but probably useful anyhow.
http://www.forestriverforums.com/forums/f212/powerhouse-generators-reviews-23759.html


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

RugerFan said:


> I got a wild hair last November and got the Honda 2kw unit. It is by far the quietest at the public lands I hunt. Not really sure about the one you mention but I think it's probably "buy once cry once" for generators. Here's a link that's a bit old but probably useful anyhow.
> http://www.forestriverforums.com/forums/f212/powerhouse-generators-reviews-23759.html


Thanks. It reinforced my desire to buy a Honda generator.


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

Can't beat a Honda Inverter. We have a 6500is inverter and love it. Runs our RV (50 AMP) service with no problem. As of today is has over 700 trouble free hours on it.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

I too am in the market for a generator that wont let me down, I want my ac cold and it would be nice to have the micro able to produce hot meals besides the oven. And no issues of surges.


----------



## Camarowithbass (Jul 6, 2011)

The power horse is a clone of the eu2000

I used to work at Northern Tool as a service repair guy and in the 2 years I was there I never had a Honda eu2000 walk in for warranty work.

Power horse was another story though.
Many people coming in saying how the power horse ruined the camping trip because it would fail to generate power.


----------

